# Stupid me



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Whats up fisherman. I went fishing yesterday at the shark river inlet. Parked on the south side of the bridge and walked over it to the northern jetty. Caught 11 bluefish on matzuo surface plug. Most were less than a foot long. They were killing the peanuts along the beach in spurts birds were going crazy over them. I saw 3 nice size stripers caught also as the sun went down off the tip of the jetty. Ran into a small problem when i was ready to go home. The drawbridge was broken and stuck in the open position! After about a half mile of walking with my two poles and heavy gear bag, i saw a police officer sitting on the side of the road clocking people and asked him for a ride to the other side. Boy was i lucky. Too bad i couldnt get out earlier but the wife stuck me with a honey do list that took longer than was supposed to.


----------

